# Apple M1 13” vs MacBook Pro 16”



## ChrisHarrison (Feb 19, 2021)

Hey y’all,

I’m getting a new laptop through my school. I’m an orchestra director and I also teach music tech. I do lots of work on my imac2020 with 128gb ram and I love that machine. 

Anyone have a recommendation on the M1 13” with 16 gb ram vs a 16” MacBook Pro with 64GB ram. 

I’m using Cubase, dorico, and ableton 

Would love to hear from some people who’ve put them through their paces.


----------



## yiph2 (Feb 19, 2021)

Definetly MBP 2019. Theres no way a 16GB RAM can do anything remotely close to the 64GB. Also not to mention the numerous problems that it has


----------



## arafaratanran (Feb 19, 2021)

I recently got the M1 Macbook air with only 8GB of RAM. I have not bought it with Cubase in mind except for recordings in other places, which I have not done with this one yet, but I am sure will be fine. Main reason was casual stuff and Dorico. I have sold a 16 inch Macbook Pro I had bought before for the same application. I payed less than I sold the used one for and I am very happy with it! 

It is quiet and keeps way cooler than the Intel Macbooks and the form factor is just right. The 13 inch macbook pro is pretty similar in that regard. If I need more screen I can plug an external monitor to it. Since you already got the iMac with 128gb ram for Cubase, I would recommend the m1 Macbook Air or Pro. It is gonna last for a long time with the new processor and is just the better laptop. Everything so far works without any problems, Dorico is more responisve than on the Intel. The Macbook Air has the additional plus of not having any fans at all, so, this thing will not collect internal dust which will make it last longer without any maintainance.


----------



## ChrisHarrison (Feb 19, 2021)

Wow. Two really different opinions! Any tie breakers?! If I put 64GB in the MacBook Pro... can anyone give me feedback on a machine with those specs? Would it run close to my iMac2020 just less ram? Does the M1 really rip it apart in some way?


----------



## ChrisHarrison (Feb 19, 2021)

Found a good review above. I’m going M1 and will update you guys on how the ram holds up to a large orchestral template and also dorico usage and scoring to picture tests once I get it.


----------



## yiph2 (Feb 19, 2021)

I'm using the 2019 MBP with 64GB RAM, not having any issues so far


----------



## Marc555 (Feb 20, 2021)

ChrisHarrison said:


> Found a good review above. I’m going M1 and will update you guys on how the ram holds up to a large orchestral template and also dorico usage and scoring to picture tests once I get it.



at 4min44sec:
(the 16inch) "also, form-factor, this one is really heavy, bik"
(the 13 inch) "this one is like an ipad... two ipads glued together... it's light, it's fast."

Not too convincing. Makes me doubt his other arguments.


----------



## jbuhler (Feb 21, 2021)

Since you have the iMac for heavy lifting I’d go with the M1 personally. I’ve only heard good things about the M1; unlike the intel MBPs: everyone I know who has a recent one has had issues, many involving multiple trips to the repair shop. I still have my trusty 2012 15” MBP. And if I had to replace it today I’d go with the M1.


----------



## gsilbers (Feb 21, 2021)

I got the MacBook Pro 16 w 64 gig ram and sold it. Yuk.

its basically a big fan noise machine that lets you cook an egg with its heat.

And in 2 years it’ll be obsolete no matter what Apple says.

I have a video somewhere here showing just how loud it gets w minimal stuff open.

it came to no surprise why Apple ditched intel.

Not sure about the other model.


----------



## node01 (Jun 8, 2021)

Is Apple releasing their Macbook Pro with their new M2 chip this year?


----------



## rnb_2 (Jun 8, 2021)

node01 said:


> Is Apple releasing their Macbook Pro with their new M2 chip this year?


Nobody knows for sure, and if they do come out, it's unknown whether they will be M2 (probably meaning based on the next iPhone processor) or M1X (based on the same processor as the M1), or something else altogether.

It seems very likely that something else will come out this year - after all, we're a year out from the Apple Silicon announcement, and I can't see them going a full year+ from the M1's initial release without anything new. The global supply situation is probably delaying things a bit right now, and that probably won't be fixed anytime soon, but I would anticipate another set of announcements around Sep/Oct, if not sooner.


----------

